# How do i buy cs:s off steam? usuing paypal?



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

im trying to buy cs:s off steam using paypal, but im a bit confused what do i put for the billing address, my address of something to do with paypal, sorry its my parents paypal and i dont use paypal, i usually buy games at the store were its on a cd :x...any advice would be nice .


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Your billing address must match the address in paypal. It would usually be the address you live it.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

ok is there tax if i buy it off steam?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

That is upto the vendor. But Usually no, if there was then it will only be a few cents.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Once you are in the Paypal Secure Processing Server, the total price, with all applicable taxes, will be displayed to you.

You don't need to give your name, address, telephone, or credit card information to the vendor if you use Paypal. Paypal may, at their discretion, request your name and address for confirmation purposes, but usually your log-in details are enough to process a transaction.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

ok, for the first and last name, id put my parents since its there paypal?


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

You would have to get your parents to make the transaction, otherwise you are committing fraud (minimum ten years plus one for using technology in aid of a crime).


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

lol great, but my parents are going to be next to me, so thats legal right o.o?


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

As long as the transaction is completed by or with the permission of one or both of them, you should be fine .


----------

